# Can someone help me out with HRU 4 Mods ?



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

I recently bought a SS HRU 4 and looking forward to get some mods done.

Matt R is the one i wanted but looks like he is not doing mods at the moment.

Is there someone who could help me out with these?


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone help plz

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

If there is no one who can get the mods done.Any pointers to some good transistors or DACs which i can change myself later on?


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well, I have 2 of the hru 4's and have been wondering the exact same thing. Lets hope some one knows bump


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I can give you my techs contact. I dont know if he will do it..I know he probably can as he has done mods before...I just cant say "yes, I know he will"

let me know


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

JAX said:


> I can give you my techs contact. I dont know if he will do it..I know he probably can as he has done mods before...I just cant say "yes, I know he will"
> 
> let me know


Thanks a lot Jax. I have sent it to [email protected] lets see how it goes..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

piyush7243 said:


> Thanks a lot Jax. I have sent it to [email protected] lets see how it goes..


um ok...let me know if you need my techs help after zed is done with it..no offense ..if Stephen does it then it will probably be ok...but if not it varies. my tech has had to fix things from zed before.. that is all I can say.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

JAX said:


> um ok...let me know if you need my techs help after zed is done with it..no offense ..if Stephen does it then it will probably be ok...but if not it varies. my tech has had to fix things from zed before.. that is all I can say.


Yep i know about it , read about it on the forum and now i am afraid. I hope things work out fine. Otherwise it's your tech's way.


----------

